# RAI



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

So I have been on the RAI diet for the last two weeks and I am getting RAI done on Thursday. Just realized that one of my natural supplements has carrageen as one of the last ingredients in it. All I saw in the main ingredients were natural plant oils. I hope this doesn't effect my RAI. UGGGGGG I know its a low iodine diet not a no iodine diet. I did put coffee creamer in my coffee every morning that had a trace of it, but now I used two things that have a trace of it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you'll be ok.

There are a number of conflicting studies about how necessary the LID really is...I didn't do it for my RAI ablation dose and am two years out with no signs of re-growth. (I do wish I did it, for the record.)

Good luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

exactly what joplin said. I wouldn't worry about it. My doctor never even mentioned a low-iodine diet for my RAI for cancer treatment.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

So I just had the RAI done n they gave me 100 mg of meds. When will I start noticing my puffiness going away? I just started taking the meds today. I'm eager for my face to look normal again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The puffiness is from being hypo. How quickly you bounce back and loose the water retention really just depends on you/your body/how hypo you are...but...my TSH was at 121at the time I was semi-properly medicated (100mcgs) and I lost a significant amount of water weight in the first two weeks. I can't remember exactly, but I'm fairly certain I lost about five pounds a week at the beginning. After those first two weeks, it seemed like the weight loss slowed (but still happened) after that.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

I only have gained 4 pounds since preparing for the RAI. Now I had the RAI done a couple of days ago. I'm not sure what my levels are yet since everything was just done. So the puffiness is considered water retention? I was at 160 TSH when I had the RAI done or maybe a little bit more.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yes, it's very much a hypo thing. 

Google hypothyroid and moon face & you'll get a lot of hits!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm hypo right now, though not as much as you, and I've got the same issues. My face is puffy and my fingers look like little sausages right now. It might take a while to go away--I've found my puffiness usually starts going away after I've been euthroid (at the level that works for me) for a while. That's when the pounds start coming off, too.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

So does it take longer then a week of being on meds for the puffiness in face, and hands to go away? I feel like I am breaking out of my skin. I guess I am wondering if 100 MG is even the right dose, but it sounds like he based it on my weight because he asked me how much I weighed, UGG this is an annoying process. I just want to be back to the way I looked and my desired weight. I see my Dr. on Monday hopefully he will answer all of my questions and help me understand this whole thing. thanks for all your help


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can take longer. It just depends on how hypo you are and what meds you need....that is, if synthroid isn't for you, then it won't help as much. But the only way to know if by going through the process. How long have you been on Synthroid?


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

6 days


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It will definitely take longer than a week to see improvement, thyroid medication is a process. It's not like antibiotics, where you notice a difference in just a few days, thyroid meds have to get fully into your system and your body has to start putting them to use. Plus, sometimes the initial dose isn't enough for your body and you have to keep upping your dose until you find the one that makes you feel better. It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

Gotcha so it is possible that the amount he gave me could just be fine. The meds probably haven't fully been in my system long enough. Plus I guess when you have zero thyroid it will take a while for everything to start working. I just don't want to gain any weight while I am waiting for all this to kick in. I am thinking right now this is water retention because my fingers feel like they are going to explode. UGGGG


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, pretty much.

I think everyone thinks the surgery and the RAI is the sucky part of the process, but if you ask me, it was the post-everything medication regulation/titration process.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

Yup I wish someone would have walked me through the process but dr.s just like to get in do surgery and then talk about RAI not the ramifications of everything else. I just can't wait until these meds get organized.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

After you started on your thyroid meds was anyone's period out of wack. I had mine for over a week. Then went to dr and he raised my thyroid meds from 100 mg to 125 because he said my tsh levels were still high. Now I have my period again. Did anyone experience this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pretty common.

I didn't get my period for three or four months and then when I got it, it was REALLY heavy. My GYN said some times things can be thrown off for ~6 months.


----------



## chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok thanks. Gosh 6 months. Hopefully I won't have my period for months straight.


----------

